

There is a revolution happening in Venezuela right now. - vimota
http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1xqzfp/this_is_caracas_venezuela_right_now_this_is_an/cfdxtm5

======
jjrangel
It's true everything he describes in the post. Twitter images have been
blocked, there are reports of people being shot by the National Guard in
Valencia and Maracaibo (besides the people already shot the previous days).

